# Who enjoys viewing women competing in MMA?



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry first time attempt at polls, I think I fixed it--- anyhow a few really good discussion on the subject have come up and I was wondering what the consensus are for the most part--- I hope it stays friendly and polite we are after all--- all entitled to our own ideas and opinions and they should be respected.

Regards,
O


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Generally, there is a poll attached, but after this weekend, I'm definitely yes.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe if the rounds were 5 min.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

69nites said:


> maybe if the rounds were 5 min.


OK, fair enough--- lets say they where 5 minute rnds--- would you enjoy them compete?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

yes .


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

no. not at all


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I love watching women fight but I think its stupid that they always promote the shittier better looking ones. Although its not like they dont do that kind of when it comes to male MMA too(UFC not wanting to touch Nelson). 

I thought the Gina fight was FOTN on the last Elitexc and if you saw the last strikforce they had two girls who had one of the best fights on that card too(more of the karate hotty please). 

I want more exposure for women beating each other up. Oh and Im a hypocrite I like it when they look good too, so sue me....


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

69nites said:


> maybe if the rounds were 5 min.


I hope you didnt vote no because of this.

I voted yes.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> I hope you didnt vote no because of this.
> 
> I voted yes.


I didn't vote.

I boycotte 90% of forum polls because my answer is conditional.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I think of it like this, if they were two dudes fighting would I be excited about the fight? And the answer is yes usually most of the time. It's just a plus that they have vaginas.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

of course! I love watching MMA of any type as long as each competitor BRINGS IT


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

_Destruction_ said:


> definite no.I dont know about you but I dont get off to seeing girls beat the shit out of each other.Major turn off.


uhh we don't watch fights to get turned on....

are you implying that it's a turn on for you to watch guys beat the shit out of each other?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> definite no.I dont know about you but I dont get off to seeing girls beat the shit out of each other.Major turn off.


LOL 



69nites said:


> uhh we don't watch fights to get turned on....
> 
> are you implying that it's a turn on for you to watch guys beat the shit out of each other?


my thoughts exactly... LOL


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I really don't understand how you couldn't love watching womens MMA. They have more heart and usually more exciting fights then 90% of the men's fights. My only problem with women's MMA is that the rounds are too short, they should be 5 minute rounds.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes as long as the hot one doesn't get too beat up...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> No, I meant that it seems the majority of people that like womens mma like it because they think gina carano is hot :thumbsdown:


And you think girls watching MMA don't swoon over GSP?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes and they need to let them fight 5 mins not 3


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

_Destruction_ said:


> No, I meant that it seems the majority of people that like womens mma like it because they think gina carano is hot :thumbsdown:


that's one female MMA fighter. I haven't seen another I'd touch with a 10' pole...

just because you have your own personal perversions when watching 2 women fight don't think everyone else does.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I do. Japan is ahead of us though. Apart from Elite XC what pro women's MMA do we have? Look up Satoko Shinashi or Megumi Fujii. Women tend to prefer grappling.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I have enjoyed all of the ladies' fights that I have seen so far. I think one ladies' match at a time is fine. I don't think I am ready to watch a whole card, and I wish that the rounds were 5 min..


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

69nites said:


> that's one female MMA fighter. I haven't seen another I'd touch with a 10' pole...





Jennifer “Rosebud” Tate?









or????


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Redrum said:


> I think one ladies' match at a time is fine. I don't think I am ready to watch a whole card,



I agree with that thought.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Satori said:


> Jennifer “Rosebud” Tate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a joke right?


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL---- Yes--- I was agreeing with your comment of SOME female fighters not being as attractive as Gina and posted an example--- LOL


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Satori said:


> LOL---- Yes--- I was agreeing with your comment of SOME female fighters not being as attractive as Gina and posted an example--- LOL


ohh I thought you might have been into girls who have a striking resemblance to Jackie Chan.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL, not only NO but HEEEEELLLLL No, more like Kyra Gracie, Carina Damm, Satoko Shinashi.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man, honestly, I said no before, but the last few fights I watched I really enjoyed.


----------



## mmamark (Apr 18, 2008)

i was at one of the first womens mma fights. not sure if it was the first ever but it was the first ever in kotc. it was debbie purcell vs. some other chick 30 lbs. heavier. it was an awesome fight. im all for chick scrappin.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm all for chicks scrappin' as well. i would watch any gina fight and any chick close to her caliber.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I enjoy watching gina carano, my future wife.

GINA MARRY ME!


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Seems more folks then not do enjoy the girls compete in MMA, not bad for my first poll, LOL, thanks guys.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Aslong as its entertaining and both are giving it 100% I can usually watch it. It does help when Gina Carano is fighting though.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

If it's a good fight then yeah.

They need to have 5min rounds though.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Ditto on the Gina situation, fook me she is hot. She is a good fighter too. I know it sounds a bit chauvnistic but i don't really like watching women fight it just doesn't look right.

They bruise easily and their tits get in the way, i really do sound sexist, don't get me wrong i am not against women fighting they can do what they like. But personally it makes me cringe to watch it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As long as they're good. I don't see UFC having a women's division until the talent pool gets deeper. I've seen several women's fights from other promotions, and some of them are godawful.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think someone mentioned before that as long as dana is pres....he dont want women in the ufc


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> i think someone mentioned before that as long as dana is pres....he dont want women in the ufc


i think he said recently it was b/c it isn't big enough...there's like 1 known female fighter


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I love it its sexi as hell watching two women kick the hell out of each other.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't like, not really sure why, I sought of feel sorry for them when they're loosing. And it's just not as high a level of competition, I mean it's slower.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I love women's MMA.

i find it's more of an spectacle, girl's are usually more flexible and have less power so they can usually take more hits.

They also use clothing up top and usually have long hair which allows them to differenciate themselves in style.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

hell ya I love that shit! WAR CRUSH raise01:


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't really care who is fighting, as long as it is technical and evenly matched. As soon as the prefight BS is over, I dont really notice it is women anyway.

I definitely disagree that Dana would not have a Women's division, I'm pretty sure he would if he thought it would consistently sell. I've given up questioning Dana's business decisions, he clearly knows what he is doing.

The higher the level of women's competition, the more desired it will become, and the more people will consider doing it themselves...remember that it took over a decade for Men's MMA to really hit the big time, don't expect Women's MMA to be any different.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Darkgecko said:


> I don't really care who is fighting, as long as it is technical and evenly matched. As soon as the prefight BS is over, I dont really notice it is women anyway.
> 
> I definitely disagree that Dana would not have a Women's division, I'm pretty sure he would if he thought it would consistently sell. I've given up questioning Dana's business decisions, he clearly knows what he is doing.
> 
> The higher the level of women's competition, the more desired it will become, and the more people will consider doing it themselves...remember that it took over a decade for Men's MMA to really hit the big time, don't expect Women's MMA to be any different.


Dana has publicly stated that the UFC won't have a woman's division.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

69nites said:


> Dana has publicly stated that the UFC won't have a woman's division.


You think he will let other organizations profit from it once the competition level is high? I highly doubt it. I imagine that he doesn't have a Women's Division for the same reason he doesn't have more weight classes, there just aren't enough high level fighters to justify it.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a big fan of women's mma. They always go all out and put on a great show.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Darkgecko said:


> You think he will let other organizations profit from it once the competition level is high? I highly doubt it. I imagine that he doesn't have a Women's Division for the same reason he doesn't have more weight classes, there just aren't enough high level fighters to justify it.


well since Elite xc is going under I don't really think that's an issue...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone that thinks that Gina is the only hot female MMA fighter, check out the Karate Hottie (or so she's been named)









The best thing is that a friend of mine from highschool choked her out in her first MMA fight


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

Without a doubt, the "pansy" element thats often seen in other womens sports as say womens soccer is somewhat obsolete in womens MMA, they go for it and I can't see why they should be discriminated against particularly by The UFC, i'll hold my hands up as a man...women like rosi sexton would kick my ass. 

It also makes the ground game that more interesting as a spectacle aswel..by all means ladies just lay ontop of each other and do nuthin, i'm still being entertained submission or no submission


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> The best thing is that a friend of mine from highschool choked her out in her first MMA fight


Lynn Alvarez right? She's kinda cute herself!


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I enjoy it 0%. I usually don't like many women's sports because of how much slower they are compared to watching a men's sport. Women's MMA just doesn't do it for me, at all...samething with women's boxing.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Not a fan of seeing women get hit, Also hett your avatar is nasty :thumbsdown:, lol


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I love womens MMA it's great hell the best fights for the elite xc cards were the womens fights without a doubt. I'm suprised at the amount of votes in no it just makes no sense you can watch men beat the crap out of each other but not women? It's a sport not a death match for crying out loud.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

No, I really don't like it at all.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LoganDaBoxer said:


> i'm all for chicks scrappin' as well. i would watch any gina fight and any chick close to her caliber.





xeberus said:


> I enjoy watching gina carano, my future wife.
> 
> GINA MARRY ME!





Satori said:


> Seems more folks then not do enjoy the girls compete in MMA, not bad for my first poll, LOL, thanks guys.


 
If you notice through this thread there is a slight trend...everyone wants to see gina....either cause she's hot or tpeople want to see someone "on her level" or....both....but do you guys really want to see the fights that lead up to gina vs. whoever....I think people would only want to see one fighter Gina....they wouldnt want to see fights between just two random chicks.....

For the record I think Gina is hot as hell and i dont wanna see her all beat to shit......the women fights dont really entertain me...only Gina's and only cuz i think she's hot....I know thats like sexist but its also the truth so respect it.......


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> If you notice through this thread there is a slight trend...everyone wants to see gina....either cause she's hot or tpeople want to see someone "on her level" or....both....but do you guys really want to see the fights that lead up to gina vs. whoever....I think people would only want to see one fighter Gina....they wouldnt want to see fights between just two random chicks.....
> 
> For the record I think Gina is hot as hell and i dont wanna see her all beat to shit......



Very interesting observation--- 

I have watched all the female fights you tube has to offer with great interest and enjoyed them all--- so ME personally??? I just enjoy good skills in the cage/ring be it man or women--- by the way--- I do enjoy watching a good high paced and technical ground game--- rather then stand up, to me ground game is more like chest.

O


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Lynn Alvarez right? She's kinda cute herself!


Yeah, she's a cool chick... And a good fighter. What sucks is that the only fight I've seen of hers live, is her only loss. She beat the other girls ass for 3 rounds before the other girl finally sunk in the sub she had been trying for all night.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

69nites said:


> well since Elite xc is going under I don't really think that's an issue...


Starting to look like Dana/Zuffa may just use the WEC as a testing ground for Gina v Cyborg. If it goes well, who knows.


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah straight up why wouldnt somebody enjoy womens mma unless they felt bad or some shit like that. Gina Caranos damn good


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> *I really don't understand how you couldn't love watching womens MMA.* They have more heart and usually more exciting fights then 90% of the men's fights. My only problem with women's MMA is that the rounds are too short, they should be 5 minute rounds.


I dont like watching womens MMA, but i live for blokes MMA.

Reason? I'm not entirely sure. I think it might be to do with me having old fashioned morals and believing that women should be protected, and safe, and all that jazz. Seeing two women fight doesnt evoke the same emotions or excitement as watching blokes fight. Infact, it has quite the opposite effect for me.

I've said it before and i'll say it again. Props to them for doing it, but it just aint for me


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I do not enjoy it. I think it should be there, I just don't dig watching women punch each other in the face. I don't like them in any combat sports tbh.

Don't have any problem with it, just aint into it.


----------

